
Show HN: SeaLion 3 – Optimize Linux Server Performance - treskot
https://sealion.com/?ref=hackernews
======
treskot
Hey HNers,

We're excited to announce a major update to SeaLion. SeaLion is built on top
of a lot of feedback from SysAdmins, DevOps and many industry experts who
helped us mold this product to what it is today.

If you're new to SeaLion, it's a Linux server monitoring tool designed to view
the raw output for critical events and optimize server performance.

With the latest update, we have added integrations with popular services like
MongoDB, Redis, NGINX, Apache, and MySQL. One agent to monitor all these
services and you can use the custom framework to monitor any other Linux-based
service.

To help you get started, we are allowing you to monitor your first server for
FREE! Go ahead, give it a spin. We would love to know your feedback.

Here is a quick video overview of the product -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_9ES7nmZ948](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_9ES7nmZ948)

Don't hesitate to ask a question, you can also take a look at our
knowledgebase for documentation and FAQs -
[http://kb.sealion.com/](http://kb.sealion.com/)

